# Hey, Piglett, just for you



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I still have this boy:

My head injury girl, Head Tuck, still have her:

A young paint that I sold:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This girl is beginning to fill back out after a molt:

Paint male:

She's pouting:

Some young blacks:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Young cockeral:

I sold this male with the flock:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Young cockeral:

I sold this male with the flock:


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

How do they see where they are going????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those that were visually challenged I trimmed around their eyes. I still have a couple of oldies out there that I still have to trim.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> For those that were visually challenged I trimmed around their eyes. I still have a couple of oldies out there that I still have to trim.


Good to know. I know I keep wondering how they can see with all that fuzz around their eyes. My daughter said it must be funny watching them bump into everything.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got one that when its time to trim her she lashes out at anything within striking distance. But usually they act different. Not sure where the food is, don't go outside. 

Of course I could pick each one up to see if I could see their eyes. If I can see eyes then they can see, if not then its time for a trim.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I will have to remember that just in case if someone sent me a few silky eggs in with the eggs I got through e-bay. Thanks a bunch for clearing that up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as you're not showing trimming is the fastest easiest way to get the feathers out of the way.


----------

